# can I connect an iPod Touch into a 99 VW Cabrio



## RACU (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a stock cassette deck for my 99 Cabrio. I'd like to install a USA Spec PA11-VW6 to connect my iPod Touch and have an extra RCA jack for my GPS unit. I don't have a CD player or any interest in adding one. 
Is the USA Spec compatible with my car?
If it is compatible then can anyone provide instructions on how to install it? 
Will this cause any electrical problems with my car?


----------



## bdd08gti (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: can I connect an iPod Touch into a 99 VW Cabrio (RACU)*

get a tape adapter?


----------

